# HPA Motorsports: Your Source for ST Coilovers at the Best Price



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*ST Coilovers*

Since 1979, the ST brand has been associated with cutting edge suspension offerings for a broad platform of vehicles. In 2005, KW Automotive GmbH of Germany acquired the ST brand with visions of lifting the quality expectations for the budget conscious enthusiast. 

Using KW’s European technology, the ST brand sets the bar for quality and functionality within a market segment _overrun by rebranded offshore knock offs_. 

Contact the team that established KW in North America for all your suspension needs, *HPA Motorsports* is your best source for ST Suspensions. With our factory trained staff, knowledgeable insight awaits your inquiries for any of ST’s range of applications.

HPA is pleased to offer all ST VW / Audi applications online at www.hpamotorsport.com.

*Product features*










*Reviews*



danlk2 said:


> I got mine installed…the suspension feels way better than I thought it would, thanks…:thumbup:





l88m22vette said:


> …these coilovers will be good for people who have to deal with seasonal weather and road conditions.





sicklyscott said:


> I just installed a set of ST's…they are amazingly comfortable…If you're looking for something for the street with some spirited driving, you'll be VERY happy.





320hpBlackTT said:


> Just got it aligned drove it like 10 miles did some crazy turns and such.....RIDES LIKE A DREAM :thumbup:





London Dub said:


> These look MUCH nicer than my FK's…The threads look much beefier, but easier to keep clean. The perches have a set screw to help lock them - something missing on the FK's. The composite perches are generally easy to turn and seem smooth, where my FK's were a little notchy from the get go…I don't know why anyone would buy Rokker or VMaxx over these.... for the price these have to be the best quality and bang for buck around.





GTI#702 said:


> …just received mine today and may I say I am very impressed with the quality of these coils. I have run all kinds of coils on my other VW, (i.e. k-sports, v-maxx, hr) and they are up there. :thumbup:





CalgaryDub said:


> …They are the best quality coilovers for under $1200 period…


_All ST Coilovers are made with high quality zinc-plated steel shock bodies, ensuring a long life. KW offers a 5 year limited warranty to the original purchaser against defects in materials and workmanship for as long as you own that car. The warranty does not cover damage to the parts caused by misuse, misapplication, or installation._

With *20 years of tuning the VW/Audi platform*, our team at HPA will be able to define the ST solution that will meet your needs and ensure you are getting the *very best price possible*.

*Pricing*: Contact HPA at *604.598.8520* or at [email protected] for a quote for your specific application. 

*PRICE Guarantee!* _If you find it cheaper, let us know_. Once again, we are the Original Authorized Distributor of KW (and ST) in North America and we will do our best to _match or beat any competitors’ price_. 

Competitive shipping rates are available in the US and Canada. International orders will have freight quoted on an individual basis.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*If you are planning on buying coilovers this year, check this out:*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-to-Represent-KW-Suspensions-at-Waterfest-17


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who visited the KW booth at this year's Waterfest 17 event in New Jersey.  All IM's and e-mails replied. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Special pricing now available. Send and IM or e-mail me directly for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

D-OriginalTopshotta said:


> Got my ST's installed on Friday. Am amazed at how nice these ride, yet how flat the car stays through turns. Very impressed!!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Special pricing now available. Send and IM or e-mail me directly for details.


Special pricing still available this week. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

2slowT said:


> ...The coils have been in for a couple weeks and I am very happy. I have had everything from Bags to PSS9's on my A6 and the ST for the A4 are a great buy for the quality and ride. If you guys are considering coils at all just buy these... :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Send me an IM or e-mail to receive a price quote...

_Special pricing on these kits until the end of August..._


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!

E-mail me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! 

E-mail me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!

We have a new ST application.

For a quote on these or any other application, e-mail us directly. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Special pricing* continued for the remainder of September. IM or e-mail for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Special ST offer* in this month's *HPA Newsletter*. Sign up here. E-mail me for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for the orders! E-mail me directly for a great price on STs for your car. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

If you were planning on getting ST Coilovers before the end of this year, now is the time. E-mail me or IM me for a quote for your car...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*3 more days* left for our _*special pricing*_...e-mail or IM for a quote...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! 

E-mail me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for special pricing...ask for the "*Vortex deal*"...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> E-mail or IM for special pricing...ask for the "*Vortex deal*"...:thumbup:


Thank you for your orders thus far....:beer:


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

*Vortex Deal?*

Is this still in effect?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

don_rapheal said:


> Is this still in effect?


E-mail me or send me an IM...I'll help you out...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for special pricing..."*Vortex deal*" still in effect...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E CODE said:


> HPA will hook you up!!! I :heart: my ST's!! ...these are the perfect stiffness for a daily, in my opinion


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for November pricing...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for the orders! E-mail me directly for a great price on STs for your car. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

MKIVR32 said:


> Got mine, put them in the other day and so far liking them. Quality looks great and ride is nice.
> 
> Thanks Darryl :thumbup:


You're welcome! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Great pricing* on ST Coilovers for the remainder of the year...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Great pricing* on ST Coilovers for the remainder of the year...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Great pricing* on ST Coilovers for the remainder of the year...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


HPA Holiday Flyer Promotion


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Great pricing on ST Coilovers _for the remainder of the year_...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

CorradoLook'N21 said:


> ...once I paid for the coilovers, they arrived two days later and look great! I cant wait to put them on.
> 
> I would recommend HPA...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders...IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Keep the IMs and e-mails coming...all up to date on replies...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1fast2liter said:


> ...can't beat these prices nowhere...well worth ordering from him


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

epic designs said:


> Picked up a set of these from HPA.
> 
> VERY good. The car rotates much better, giving ESP a much-needed workout. Way less weight on the front outside wheel in the corners. Firm without being harsh. Nice and low... wife wouldn't have noticed if it wasn't for my tires rubbing


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


All e-mails and IMs replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_Thank you all for your orders! _ 

Most kit in stock at KW and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup: 

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> ...for anyone interested these guys are very easy to deal with!
> 
> If anyone is interested here is a link to a pic of my car and details on the ST coils I bought from HPA. In the pic they are cranked almost all the way up, so there is a ton of room to go lower. The ride is great, and the install was very easy as all parts lined up properly and the instructions were very well layed out.
> 
> http://www.eurodrivers.ca/forums/showthread.php?23231-Did-some-work-on-the-car-today


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders...:thumbup:

Most ST kits are in stock at KW, and typically ship within a week of the order being placed. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_Thank you all for your orders! _

Most kits in stock at KW and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex.


To all of our customers that have ordered this week, KW is closed both Friday and Monday...so expect _an extra day or two_ before you receive your tracking information, and ultimately, before you receive your kits.

_And of course, HPA is open all day today *and Monday* to take additional orders..._

Have a good holiday weekend! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

nikhsub1 said:


> :heart: my STs


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

miggs said:


> Ordered mine today.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RFcsvt said:


> I just wanted to let you know so far the coils are excellent! I have driven on them for about a week now and I am very happy with them, especially for the price. I am really glad I was able to order these from HPA. On the street for normal driving I don't think these can be beat for the price.
> Thanks!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

kaban said:


> Fantastic coilovers. Ride quality is wife and kid approved. The car is much more composed and the body roll is completely gone.
> 
> If you want stupid low, these are not for you. ST are for the true drivers who actually enjoy a comfortable ride


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

02GTI-VR6-same1 said:


> Got mine from HPA...I have to say the few times I've seen people brag and talk about what a good deal they got here or there for STs and revealed the price, they definately could have gotten a better deal at HPA!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> definitely the best price around! thanks for the purchase. Cant wait to put these on.


 :thumbup::thumbup: 

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Zacharyws said:


> Just got my set yesterday. Best price around by far and some of the best people I have dealt with when purchasing parts. If you e-mail them and ask them to give you a call they actually do it. The same day even! Who would have thought! Definitely happy with my purchase.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_Thank you all for your orders!_

Most kits in stock at KW and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_Thank you all for your orders!_ 

Most kits in stock at KW and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hypoxia1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

emailed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

hypoxia1031 said:


> emailed


 replied!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

James Himself said:


> These are some seriously good coilovers. I'm in love with the ride quality...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

With many of the larger VW shows fast approaching, it is time for us to roll out show season promotional pricing...

Interested in our *show pricing*? *E-mail* or *IM* for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex...


 Thank you for your orders! All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_Thank you all for your orders!_ 

Most kits in stock at KW and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Most ST kits are in stock at KW, and typically ship within a week of the order being placed. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Visit me at the KW Suspensions booth at Waterfest 18 for the best deals of the year on the full lineup of KW products, including *KW and ST Coilovers*, *LSD Doors*, *HLS Lift Kits*, and even KW's new *DDC Coilover Kits*.

*KW has authorized the lowest ST Coilover prices of the year at the show.*

*Waterfest 18 Flyer*

Can't make it to the show? *IM* or *e-mail me directly* to see what we can do for you. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Big thank you to everyone that stopped by the *KW Booth* at *Waterfest 18*! :thumbup: 

Many took advantage of the great deals on ST and KW we were offering, and those of you that did should start to see tracking numbers in your e-mail inbox over the next couple of days. 

For those of you that missed the event, send me an IM or e-mail today and I will do my best to help you out. :beer: 

_Absolute *lowest prices on Vortex* guaranteed..._


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Samzclubz said:


> Love them....love them......


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer: 

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

MKV Aaron said:


> The price VAD got me...last year was incredible.
> 
> Great service, Highly recommended!
> 
> LOVE THEM.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ray4624 said:


> cant wait for mine to show up!
> couldn't beat the price and great company to do business with...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

greyvdub said:


> Old passat on STs


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rush10 said:


> I ordered my ST coilovers with HPA. Very happy, fast shipping, great service.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Ninjamafia said:


> Thanks Darryl! Going lower as soon as my spacers come in.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer: 

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_Thank you all for your orders! _

Most kit in stock at KW and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Zedbra said:


> Good talking to you, Darryl. Looking forward to the Fed-Ex truck arriving!


Thank you! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Zedbra said:


> Coils arrived yesterday, 4 days earlier than they said for delivery. Excellent service. I'll install next weekend and review as I put on the miles.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

audibing said:


> ...looking at STs..IM me the quotes...


All *e-mails* and *IMs* replied...*Free shipping* on all orders within the *Continental US*...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_Thank you all for your orders! _

Most kit in stock at KW and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_Still proud to say that HPA is the original distributor of KW Suspensions within North America..._

*E-mail* or *IM* the *HPA team* for a quote today. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied. umpkin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA* is closed on *Monday, November 12th*, _for the Canadian Rememberance Day holiday_...get your orders in before the long weekend...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*E-mail* or *IM* me for *Black Friday* / *Cyber Monday* pricing on ST Coilovers...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *E-mail* or *IM* me for *Black Friday* / *Cyber Monday* pricing on ST Coilovers...:thumbup:


Thank you for your orders! Sale pricing continued through Monday 9am-5pm PST. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! Get a great deal on ST Coilovers before the end of the year...:thumbup: 

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_HPA will be closing Friday, December 21st for the holiday break, re-opening for business on Thursday, January 3rd..._

Interested in a deal on ST Coilovers before the holidays? Send me an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll do my best to help you out!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone! 

Get an early start on your 2013 mod list with ST Coilovers, the absolute best value for German-made coilovers out there...:thumbup:

ST Coilover Specifications

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for my *Vortex Deal*...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We will beat any advertised or quoted price on the Vortex! :thumbup: 

Cheaper than this for sure...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Full 5 year warranty from KW. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Best value out there for a German-made coilover kit...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We will beat any advertised or quoted price on the Vortex! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! 

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

No better deal out there for German-made coilovers...don't settle for overseas knock-offs!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Pat Floren said:


> Ordered mine yesterday. Ive ordered parts from various vendors over the years, these guys are easy to deal with, excellent customer service. And in case anyones doubting, these guys ABSOLUTELY have the BEST price on these.
> 
> :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...the ST brand sets the bar for quality and functionality within a market segment _overrun by rebranded offshore knock offs_...


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Now _including_ *FREE shipping* to Canada and the continental US...

*IM* or *e-mail* for quote for your application. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We will beat any advertised or quoted price on the Vortex! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Jevans1021 said:


> Just ordered a set, can't wait for them to come in. Great customer service...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!  

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Full 5 year warranty through KW. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Amazing deal!!!*...*e-mail* or *IM* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's some easy math...

*HPA = Best ST Coilovers price on Vortex + FREE shipping + $100.00 mail-in-rebate for the month of June = Amazing Deal!*

Take advantage of this special offer while you can...most kits in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:

*E-mail* or *IM* for a quote...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

MattySull said:


> I ordered them last week, delivered before the weekend and installed them on Saturday!
> 
> Great price, great ride, great seller. I couldn't be any happier with the transaction/product.
> Thanks again.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Last week to take advantage of this amazing $100.00 rebate offer!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

2 more days left in the *$100.00 mail-in-rebate promotion*!! :beer::beer::beer:

*Get your orders in now!*

Call me direct with a Visa/MC, or *IM* / *e-mail me* your PayPal e-mail and contact phone number, and I will send you a *personalized* *PayPal request* for payment. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Full 5 year warranty through KW. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

talja10 said:


> ...I shopped around for this coils for 2 weeks and couldn't find any cheaper...Easy transaction...Very good product...Thank u Darryl.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ ST Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We will beat *ANY* Black Friday / Cyber Monday price on ST / KW Coilovers on Vortex. *Plain and simple*. 

_And because we are Canadian, we are open and available to take orders today, tomorrow, and Monday._ 

Send me an IM, e-mail me, or call me directly.

Happy US Thanksgiving!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

